

Google embeds Stack Overflow answers in search results - jannes
https://www.google.com/search?q=content-type+json&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

======
jacquesm
Copyright laws apparently do not apply to google. They scrape the world but do
not allow you to scrape them. The funny thing is that if a website would do
what google does here they'd be penalized.

The google ideal is that the world provides content which it can then mete out
at its discretion. For another nice example of google re-packaging content see
google images.

~~~
jasoncartwright
SO contributions are Creative Commons licensed. See the footer of all their
pages.

~~~
falcolas
However, google is not necessarily giving the right attribution, according to
SA's attribution pages. They're attributing back to stack overflow, but not
the person who gave the answer, they're missing links to the users who
contributed to the answer, and the fact that it's a stack overflow answer is,
frankly, not obvious.

I'm sure Google's lawyers could argue the ambiguity well in court, but to my
eyes, they're not doing the right thing here.

~~~
zatkin
And, as we've seen with Field v. Google, they throw up the Fair use flag.

------
jannes
Here's a screenshot in case it doesn't show up for you for some reason:
[http://i.imgur.com/qzcnTkP.png](http://i.imgur.com/qzcnTkP.png)

------
hactually
There's a few scenarios where I've seen this zero-click answers - for example
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=salary+for+software+consul...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=salary+for+software+consultant)
is a recent example.

I'd be interesting in where else this sort of thing comes up - it's very Duck
Duck Go.

~~~
jannes
They have had currency conversion for quite a few years already:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=1%E2%82%AC+in+%24](https://www.google.com/search?q=1%E2%82%AC+in+%24)

New York skyscrapers:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=new+york+skyscrapers](https://www.google.com/search?q=new+york+skyscrapers)

Best movies of 2013:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=best+movies+of+2013](https://www.google.com/search?q=best+movies+of+2013)

You can also just search for 'weather' and it shows you your local weather. Or
you can search for the weather in a specific city:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=weather+sevilla](https://www.google.com/search?q=weather+sevilla)

Flight status:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=LH+327](https://www.google.com/search?q=LH+327)

Calculations:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=2*pi*10%5E2](https://www.google.com/search?q=2*pi*10%5E2)

And more:
[https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/3284611?hl=en](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/3284611?hl=en)

Some of these results are based on what they call 'Knowledge Graph':
[http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/search/knowledge...](http://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/search/knowledge.html)
which pulls in data from Freebase, Wikipedia and some other sources.

